# UD Naked Palette Different Looks



## Covergirl913 (Sep 15, 2010)

I think it would be cool to see how many different looks we can come up with using the 12 colors in this palette. I sometimes get in a rut and could use some ideas on how to get creative with this palette

Sunday I did:

1.  Toasted on the lid, Hustle in the crease, and I think Sin as the highlight  over groundwork paint pot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			






Please add on and post pics if you would like


----------



## angelynv (Sep 17, 2010)

Makeup Geek did an amazing Kim Kardashian smokey eye look with just Hustle all over the lid, Naked in the crease to blend out and Virgin as highlight and inner corner of the eye. She then lined the lower lashes with Virgin closest to the tearduct, then Half Baked then hustle to join up the top and bottom outer corners into a lovely V shape.. So so so beautiful and so so so easy to replicate.


----------



## angelynv (Sep 17, 2010)

Also Kandee Johnson did a look using Gunmetal all over the lid over a black base used to contour the eye..


----------



## angelynv (Sep 24, 2010)

Pleeeese can people who love this pallette contribute! Would love to see all the innovative ways people are using the pallette x Great thread covergirl913 x


----------



## 0missjones (Sep 24, 2010)

A very neutral everyday look I do with this palette is

UDPP as base
Naked all over lid
Buck in crease
Smog to darken crease a little mainly in outer V
Virgin lightly for highlight
Zero eye pencil for liner

I use MAC Raizin for blush
and like MAC Viva Glam V on the lips.

You can wear this anywhere I feel.

I am curious to see looks with the darker end of the palette cuz I have not used those colors at all.


----------



## angelynv (Sep 24, 2010)

lovely! Yeah me too - the only ones I have seen are the two I mentioned.. I do love the gunmetal blue/grey colour but its really difficult to find looks using that colour..


----------



## angelynv (Sep 24, 2010)

Also I HATE sidecar! its the only colour I cant stand - soooo much glitter .. Im far too old for glitter! haha


----------



## honybr (Sep 24, 2010)

I used toasted and gunmetal together and sin as a highlight on my brow bone.  I received lots of complements.  The pink hints in toasted work with the gray in gunmetal.

I hate sidecar as well and I usually love all things glitter.  I'm disappointed in hustle - I was hoping for more there.


----------



## 0missjones (Sep 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honybr* 

 
_I used toasted and gunmetal together and sin as a highlight on my brow bone. I received lots of complements. The pink hints in toasted work with the gray in gunmetal._

 
Can you tell me more about your application of this. Looking at the colors now its sounds interesting. I wanna try it.


----------



## honybr (Sep 27, 2010)

Just saw this - sorry!  Let me preface this by saying I'm not a makeup guru by any stretch of the imagination. I do simple applications but I'm trying to learn more.

Anyway, I use toasted all over the lid and just put gunmetal in the outer corner (is that called a smoke out?).  I blend it so there's no distinct line and the mesh together pretty well.  Sin on the brow bone and I'm done.  Quick and fast.  I'm guessing gunmetal as a liner and toasted on the lid would be cute too, but I haven't tried it.


----------



## angelynv (Sep 27, 2010)

Great idea! Im going to go try that out asap!
Oh I love Hustle! Especially all over the lid a la make up geek!


----------



## 0missjones (Sep 28, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *honybr* 

 
_Just saw this - sorry! Let me preface this by saying I'm not a makeup guru by any stretch of the imagination. I do simple applications but I'm trying to learn more.

Anyway, I use toasted all over the lid and just put gunmetal in the outer corner (is that called a smoke out?). I blend it so there's no distinct line and the mesh together pretty well. Sin on the brow bone and I'm done. Quick and fast. I'm guessing gunmetal as a liner and toasted on the lid would be cute too, but I haven't tried it._

 
Thank you! I will definitely give this a try


----------

